# Is the grass/algae still real bad at Pensacola Beach?



## wareagle33 (Oct 13, 2007)

I went on Monday and it was real bad. I may attempt going over Orange Beach if it is too bad here. Any anyone been to either place in the last couple days?


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

I was out there yesterday afteroon, near Portofino. Bunch of grass from about 50 yds out and back towards the beach. Water was beautiful from the first sandbar out.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

I walked the beach with the family at the GSSP pier this evening around 730-8 and found a little algae but nowhere near as bad as it was Thursday and earlier this week. Water was very clear from shore to sandbar. Saw several colonies of fleas and we couldn't resist hand-scooping a few. Will take them fishing with me in the morning.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Is it still worth surf fishing this time of year since the grass is getting bad? Never really fished the surf and was just wondering. Also what are the best months for surf fishing?

Thanks


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Once the water temp hits the high 70's the spring run slows down until the temps drop in the fall. There will always be some resident pompano and it will always be worth fishing for them. Once it gets consistently hot, fish early or fish late. The grass is another non-incentive during the hot summer months but it's not always present.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

June grass was terrible on Thursday evening. Unfishable at one of my favorite spots.


----------

